# Como elegir fusible para salida de ampli de potencia?



## 0110110h (Mar 30, 2011)

En que corriente me baso para elegir el fusible que va a la salida del parlante de un amplificador de potencia? Corriente rms, corriente pico ó corriente de dc que se consume de la fuente?

Por ejemplo en mi caso 250Wrms sobre 8 Ohm:

Irms=5.59Arms
ó
Ipico=7.9Apico
ó
Idc=(2/3,1415)*Ipico=5A


----------



## Yónixon (Mar 30, 2011)

Los amplificadores de audio no llevan fusibles a las salidas, mas bien llevan protecciones por ''Over-Load, DC-Detect y AC-Detect'' que apagan el equipo o desconectan la bocina (parlante) para evitar que se dañe.


----------



## 0110110h (Mar 30, 2011)

si lo se pero quería optar por algo mucho mas sencillo, lo que pasa es que es para un clase D y por el modo de funcionamiento de estos la mayoría de los circuitos de protección no sirven, son para clase AB. De todas formas he visto varios amplis comerciales con fusibles, pero para que serán?


----------



## Yónixon (Mar 30, 2011)

0110110h dijo:


> si lo se pero quería optar por algo mucho mas sencillo...


Si usas un fusible de seguro se quemarán cada rato.



0110110h dijo:


> ... lo que pasa es que es para un clase D y por el modo de funcionamiento de estos la mayoría de los circuitos de protección no sirven, son para clase AB.


¿En qué te basas para hacer esa afirmación?



0110110h dijo:


> De todas formas he visto varios amplis comerciales con fusibles, pero para que serán?


Pues para proteger.
Los fusibles, en amplificadores de audio, se encuentran en la etapa de alimentación.


----------

